Ask HN: Your thoughts about PHP7 - ijafri
======
27182818284
Looks promising, but in the mean time I've soured on a lot of PHP. As a
result, when looking at new projects it doesn't come to mind first. For older
projects, well, they're in PHP 5.6 and most will end their lives that way.

------
krapp
Looks nice but I still like Hack better.

------
Bino
finally they start to deprecate stuff...

